# Italia Serie A 16-17 January



## OddsPoster (Jan 11, 2010)

16 Jan 17:00 Cagliari v Livorno  1.75 3.40 4.33 +20  
16 Jan 19:45 Bari v Inter Milan  3.75 3.25 1.90 +20  
17 Jan 14:00 AC Milan v Siena  1.25 5.00 10.00 +20  
17 Jan 14:00 Atalanta v Lazio  2.40 3.10 2.80 +20  
17 Jan 14:00 Chievo v Juventus  3.40 3.20 2.05 +20  
17 Jan 14:00 Fiorentina v Bologna  1.50 3.60 6.50 +20  
17 Jan 14:00 Parma v Udinese  2.05 3.10 3.60 +20  
17 Jan 14:00 Roma v Genoa  1.70 3.40 4.60 +20  
17 Jan 14:00 Sampdoria v Catania  1.75 3.40 4.33 +20  
17 Jan 19:45 Napoli v Palermo  2.20 3.10 3.20


----------



## bettip365 (Jan 16, 2010)

*Soccer Italia Serie A-B Seasion 2009/2010*

*17/01 02:45
Bari  Vs Inter Milan  1/2 : 0 
Picks : Inter Milan -1/2
Best regards *


----------



## Sandman (Jan 16, 2010)

*Roma v Genoa*
Pick: over 2.5
Odds: 1.70 (bet365)

It should be worth playing as both teams average more than 2.5 in their games so far in this season. Genoa - 3.55 (3.0 away), Roma 2.84 (2.55 home). Score will probably be tight, but I expect both teams to score and Roma to win (also worth to play - 1.66 (bet365)), as Genoa is not playing well away matches. My best guess would be roma wins 2:1.


----------



## Sandman (Jan 17, 2010)

Game result - 3:0, so both picks are won


----------

